
Increase Hacker News Font Size? - rosstex
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;puu.sh&#x2F;seoXx&#x2F;f4e1503fe9.png<p>This site appears so tiny on my screen. I can increase the zoom on Chrome, but when I do, any article I click on is also magnified. (Except of course, when I go on a spree of opening new tabs from articles here... which happens very often. Which is why I&#x27;m only bringing this up now!
======
RickS
> I can increase the zoom on Chrome, but when I do, any article I click on is
> also magnified.

Is this standard behavior for Chrome? I have my HN zoomed at 125% (2 steps up)
and while it remembers it for all of this domain, none of the linked stuff is
zoomed regardless of what kind of target window it opens in.

~~~
nicolaslem
Same experience on Firefox here: HN zoomed two steps up, linked pages are not
zoomed.

------
sndean
Not a great solution when you simply want larger font size, but I use Stylish
on pretty much every page.

I use this: [https://userstyles.org/styles/22794/a-dark-hacker-
news](https://userstyles.org/styles/22794/a-dark-hacker-news)

Makes some of the font larger. You could modify that sheet.

------
phatboyslim
I use the relatively popular Georgify extension for HN
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfale...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfaleomlfanfehgblppafkijjhmi?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog))

------
marrejao
I made my own version just for fun, but it has a larger size :D
[http://martinsandstrom.github.io/HackerNews/](http://martinsandstrom.github.io/HackerNews/)

~~~
thegabez
Nice! Just started a project myself
[http://quantumsheep.herokuapp.com/](http://quantumsheep.herokuapp.com/)

------
anotheryou
I use this firefox extention: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/zoom-page/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/zoom-page/)

Breakes on some sites, but for most it zooms to up to 150%. When I make the
browser smaller it might just zoom to less, depending on how well the site
reflows.

------
threesixandnine
In Firefox I just zoomed in. It stays that way. Simple solution and it works
well. Probably in other browsers as well.

------
jiten_bansal
I made this chrome extension to increse visibility and better font size
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernews-
theme/n...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernews-
theme/ngjchhmppjcijklbnigfhhjdajkpjhil)

------
hammock
For those on mobile (e.g. chrome), zooming in does not reflow the text. So
it's not an option

------
du_bing
I use Chromium, and I always zoom HN into 150%, haha, it needs only zoom in
once.

------
_RPM
I zoom in too on Chrome. Not sure why they make it so small.

~~~
jarnix
They did not change the css since a loooonnng time I guess.

------
LordWinstanley
On my Android tablet where, sadly, HN is but one of many sites which seem to
think I have microscope lenses fitted instead of eyeballs, I use Opera which,
while far from perfect, does have one killer feature; namely it reflows text
on a page when you pinch to zoom in.

Give it a go, if on mobile. You'll wonder how you lived without it.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.brow...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.browser)

[No affiliation. Just a happy camper]

